# New Sirius receiver recommendations...



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, my original Sirius Sportster gave up the ghost this morning, complete with smoke and melting plastic. It was powered directly from the battery, and the mondo fuse in the supply line didn't open. Pretty exciting to witness while driving 75mph in morning traffic! So I'm looking for a new receiver. Needs:

It absolutely, positively has to be portable in that I need to move it quickly into several different vehicles.
It must have Line Out as well as an RF modulator.
I'd like to power it with the vehicles 12V power.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

A Sportster Replay if you can find one! I think the Sportster 4 is not 12v anymore, something like 5v as I recall. And I am sure the Sportster 5 is the same as the 4 just with changeable background colors and more buffer time I think.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Yes, the Sportster 4 is 5V, but comes with a cigarette lighter power adapter that plugs into a 12V system.


----------

